# Okaloosa Island/Ft Walton Beach Surf Fishing



## ElToro2020 (May 11, 2016)

I will be staying in a condo on Okaloosa Island the first week in June. It's about 1/4 mile west of the pier. Is surf fishing allowed from the beach or are there too many beachgoers to even bother? Aside from the pier, are there any good spots to go surf fishing? Any good spots on the sound? I only get to saltwater fish like once or twice a year so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

